# Hoare Kalkül



## julia1997 (17. Jan 2017)

Hallo!

Kennt sich jemand damit aus und kann mir sagen ob meine Lösung stimmt?


----------



## Flown (17. Jan 2017)

Also wie haltet ihr das mit der Ausführung müsst ihr die strongest postcondition oder weakest precondition berechnen? Wie haltet ihr das mit der Korrektheit, partiell oder total (wichtig, ob die "Theorie"-Frage richtig ist).

Deine "Lösungs"-Tabelle sieht auf jedenfall merkwürdig aus, aber wenn ihr das so handhabt.


----------

